# cpl netgear XAV1301 et box evolution SFR



## tikvaa (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
je voudrais savoir si je peux et comment connecter (pour retrouver les codes d'accès) mon cpl netgear (en troisième cpl) à la box evolution que je viens de recevoir avec deux cpl déjà intégrés à la prise de la box.
la wifi fonctionne mais trop lentement pas rapport au cpl
merci


----------



## JeffZeze (15 Septembre 2012)

tikvaa a dit:


> Bonjour
> je voudrais savoir si je peux et comment connecter (pour retrouver les codes d'accès) mon cpl netgear (en troisième cpl) à la box evolution que je viens de recevoir avec deux cpl déjà intégrés à la prise de la box.
> la wifi fonctionne mais trop lentement pas rapport au cpl
> merci



Les codes d'accès ? C'est des CPL où y'a une manip spéciale à faire ? Moi j'ai des CPL de base où il suffit de brancher et hop, ça marche ! Qu'entend tu par deux CPL intégrés à la prise de la box ?
Faudrait un schéma de ton installation pour qu'on comprenne.

Perso j'ai une CPL relié à ma box, et une CPL à côté de ma télé pour la neufbox TV. J'ai acheté un switch pour pouvoir brancher et ma télé, et ma Xbox. Et je peux même brancher mon ordi en Ethernet dessus comme ça, ça peut être ta solution si ça correspond à ta situation !


----------



## tikvaa (16 Septembre 2012)

bonjour
voilà mon installation: la box evolution de SFR avec décodeur tv enregistreur: la box est dans une pièce et le décodeur tv dans une autre ; tous les deux ont une prise electrique branché au mur et sur cette meme prise SFR a inclus une prise cpl qui se branche dans la box et dans le décodeur tv;

ce que je souhaite c'est avoir une connection plus rapide que le wifi pour mon portable mac qui est dans une autre pièce (les murs empechent une bonne diffusion) et donc je voulais utiliser un cpl que j'avais acheté quand j'avaisla box  numéricable qui elle n'avait pas de cpl;

j'ai donc branché le 1er cpl netgear sur la box sfr qui a 4 entrées ethernet et le 2e cpl netgear sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas eu de connection en enlevant airport; je pense qu'il faut que je rentre les codes de SFR?

j'espère que j'ai été assez claire

merci e votre aide


----------



## zazthemac (16 Septembre 2012)

Bizarre qu'un modo ne soit pas encore passé par là mais ta question aurait eu plus de réponses si tu l'avais mises dans "internet et réseau".


----------



## tikvaa (17 Septembre 2012)

bpnjour et merci 
je déplace ma question


----------



## JeffZeze (17 Septembre 2012)

Ta troisième prise CPL est de la même marque que les deux autres ? Je sais pas si c'est toujours compatible entre elles. Il y a un voyant sur tes prises ? Que tu sache si la troisième "capte" bien la connexion. Quand tu branche ton Mac dessus, qu'est ce qui apparaît dans les Préférences Réseau / Ethernet ?


----------



## tikvaa (18 Septembre 2012)

JeffZeze a dit:


> Ta troisième prise CPL est de la même marque que les deux autres ? Je sais pas si c'est toujours compatible entre elles. Il y a un voyant sur tes prises ? Que tu sache si la troisième "capte" bien la connexion. Quand tu branche ton Mac dessus, qu'est ce qui apparaît dans les Préférences Réseau / Ethernet ?


Bonjour, 
pour répondre à ta question: la 3e prise est netgear et les 2 autres SFR; oui il y a un voyant CPL sur les prises SFR et netgear, mais quand je branche le cpl netgear à la box sfr directement en ethernet le voyant cpl netgear reste éteint et donc il ne trouve meme pas la cle de chiffrement de sfr

on m'a donné ce lien : http://www.n9ws.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=119293&p=1012403

mais je ne suis pas assez douée pour faire tout ça ; pour moi plug and play c'est le plus facile))


----------



## JeffZeze (18 Septembre 2012)

Ah ok, dès la source, la prise CPL branché à ta box ne fonctionne pas ? Alors là, je ne sais vraiment pas ce qu'il faut faire, j'ai toujours utilisé des CPL qui fonctionnaient directement une fois reliées à ma box...


----------



## tikvaa (18 Septembre 2012)

bonsoir
est ce que je devrais pas enlever dans un premier le cpl de la box et mettre le mien et une fois qu'il sera reconnu (s'il l'est) brancher mon 2è cpl à mon mbp et ensuite rebrancher le cpl sfr????


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 oui tu pourrais tester ça.

D'autre part : quand tu branches le câble Ethernet qui va de la box au cpl Netgear, tu le branches bien dans une prise BLEUE de la box ?


----------



## tikvaa (18 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> oui tu pourrais tester ça.
> 
> D'autre part : quand tu branches le câble Ethernet qui va de la box au cpl Netgear, tu le branches bien dans une prise BLEUE de la box ?


oupss!!!!!! et non puisque la prise bleue est prise par le cpl sfr
j'essaye demain cette méthode, mais le probleme va se déplacer au décodeur tv de sfr qui a aussi un cpl sur prises bleue; c'est pas gagné
merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas 4 prises bleues sur la box SFR ?

En tous cas, sache que ça ne peut marcher QUE par les prises bleues, en aucun cas dans la jaune ou la grise.

Est-ce que tu as ça :


----------



## JeffZeze (19 Septembre 2012)

Je ne comprend pas tout 
Une CPL sur la box devrait suffire pour "alimenter" les deux CPL non ? A moins d'incompatibilités entre les prises CPL
Là si j'ai bien compris les derniers messages, tu veux brancher deux prises CPL sur ta box pour avoir deux "sorties" CPL de l'autre côté ?


----------



## tikvaa (19 Septembre 2012)

bonjour Renaud 
oui c'est bien la bleue que j'avais prise désolée


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

JeffZeze a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas tout
> Une CPL sur la box devrait suffire pour "alimenter" les deux CPL non ? A moins d'incompatibilités entre les prises CPL
> ?


La box SFR est un cas particulier : elle est livrée avec une alimentation secteur qui intègre un CPL.

C'est à dire que le boitier a 3 câbles :
- 220 V
- sortie basse tension continu
- câble Ethernet à brancher dans une prise "bleue" de la box.

A l'autre bout, le décodeur TV a le même type d'alim, qui intègre un CPL.

Ca forme un "couple" spécifique SFR.

D'autre part Tikvaa possède une paire de CPL Netgear et voudrait l'utiliser pour le Mac .

Il faut donc qu'un boitier Netgear soit relié à la box, dans une prise bleue, l'autre boitier étant relié au Mac par câble Ethernet.

Il est possible d'avoir 2 couples CPL sur une même installation électrique.

Mais il est très peu probable que un seul boitier Netgear côté Mac puisse rejoindre le couple CPL de SFR.

@ Tikvaa : c'est quand même à tester, au cas où...


----------



## tikvaa (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
oui je voulais brancher un 2e cpl sur la box pour pouvoir avoir une connexion cpl dans une chambre ou le wifi ne fonctionne pas bien et je pensais qu'il fallait que je branche d'une part mon cpl netgear sur la box pour qu'il la reconnaisse et ensuite le 2e cpl netgear sur mon mbp pour améliorer ma connexion
sachant que la box sfr qui m'a été livrée a déjà son propre cpl qui me permet de regarder la télé sfr dans le salon par le cpl du décodeur tv


----------



## JeffZeze (19 Septembre 2012)

Ah oki, moi je suis encore sur la vieille neufbox où j'ai du faire avec les moyens du bord, je ne savais pas que maintenant c'était directement intégré (très bonne idée au passage). 

Mais donc du coup un CPL branché à la sortie de la box + un CPL dans la pièce de destination devrait suffire !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux tester, à tout hasard, de n'utiliser qu'un seul CPL Netgear côté Mac, au cas où il serait capable de se "marier" avec les CPL de SFR.
Ca ne coûte rien d'essayer.

Si ça ne marche pas comme ça, tu dois raccorder le premier Netgear à la box, dans une prise bleue exclusivement, puis brancher l'autre Netgear (branché au Mac) dans une prise électrique dans la même pièce pour voir si ça marche ou non.

Pour que les diodes des boitiers Netgear s'allument ou clignotent, il faut que les 2 boitiers soient branchés au 220V, sinon ils ne se voient pas, et le premier boitier branché ne réagit pas.

D'autre part évite absolument de brancher les Netgear dans des multiprises, il faut les brancher directement dans une prise murale.

Si ça fonctionne la box et le Mac étant dans la même pièce, alors déplace toi avec le Mac et son Netgear dans une autre pièce pour voir si ça marche toujours.


----------



## tikvaa (19 Septembre 2012)

re bonjour Renaud
oui et donc au départ j'ai relié mon cpl netgear (que j'avais reseté puisque je m'en servais avec la box numéricable résiliée) sur la box sfr (en bleue) à côté d'un cable ethernet relié en bleu sur un vieux pc et ensuite le 2e cpl à mon mbp mais cela n'a rien donné, d'ou ma demande d'aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------

ok je vais essayer dans la même pièce et pas sur une multiprise et je vous tiens au courant de la suite
merci encore de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Et fais aussi l'essai suivant : 

Sur le Mac, désactive Airport.

Avec un câble Ethernet, connecte directement le Mac à la Box, et vois si tu as accès à Internet.

Si oui, Ethernet est activé et les paramètres de connexion sont bons.
Tu peux alors faire les essais avec les boitiers CPL.

Si non, alors pas la peine d'essayer le CPL : il faut d'abord que ça marche quand le Mac est branché en direct à la box.
Vérifier que Ethernet est actif (préférences syst / réseau).


----------



## tikvaa (19 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu peux tester, à tout hasard, de n'utiliser qu'un seul CPL Netgear côté Mac, au cas où il serait capable de se "marier" avec les CPL de SFR.
> Ca ne coûte rien d'essayer.
> 
> Si ça ne marche pas comme ça, tu dois raccorder le premier Netgear à la box, dans une prise bleue exclusivement, puis brancher l'autre Netgear (branché au Mac) dans une prise électrique dans la même pièce pour voir si ça marche ou non.
> ...


génial ça fonctionne exactement comme tu l'as dit ; j'ai fais les manip suivantes
branchement dans la même pièce et ensuite déplacement dans l'autre pièce
merci beaucoup : très fort quand on regarde les autres forums de sfr avec les cpl denovo (cité plus haut) j'avais l'impression que je n'y arriverai jamais


----------



## tikvaa (20 Septembre 2012)

tikvaa a dit:


> génial ça fonctionne exactement comme tu l'as dit ; j'ai fais les manip suivantes
> branchement dans la même pièce et ensuite déplacement dans l'autre pièce
> merci beaucoup : très fort quand on regarde les autres forums de sfr avec les cpl denovo (cité plus haut) j'avais l'impression que je n'y arriverai jamais


Bonsoir
je reviens vers vous car si tout fonctionne bien en ce qui concerne le cpl et mbp comme indiqué hier, il y a un problème avec le décodeur tv sfr aussi en cpl : le fait d'avoir ajouté les cpl netgear fait qu'il y a des interférences avec celui du salon et décodeur tv (pixellisation a outrance, son qui saute et image aussi)
la seule solution que j'ai trouvée c'est de débrancher mes deux cpl netear quand je regarde la télé 
(et même si j'enregistre un progrgamme car les interférences sont là même si mon mbp est en veille)

quelqu'un aurait il une idée ou bien je dois débrancher??


----------



## zazthemac (23 Septembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas trop si l'on peut avec la Box SFR, mais la solution serait de n'avoir que des CPL netgear.


----------



## tikvaa (23 Septembre 2012)

zazthemac a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop si l'on peut avec la Box SFR, mais la solution serait de n'avoir que des CPL netgear.


bonsoir

en fait j'ai appelé SFR et ils vont m'envoyer deux cpl sfr que je vais ajouter aux autres en enlevant netgear et a ce moment là je verrais 

merci en tous cas


----------

